

CS 10: The Beauty and Joy of Computing (login as guest) - pflats
http://sage.cs.berkeley.edu/course/view.php?id=21

======
pflats
With all the talk about learning programming and the article regarding
CodeAcademy's shortcomings, I thought this course was a nice introduction for
the non-programmer.

For the education-minded out there, this also serves as Berkeley's pilot
course that they're hoping the College Board will approve as the model for a
new AP Computer Science offering at the high-school level.

